# John Stevenson - RIP



## Blogwitch (Oct 23, 2017)

I had a phone call this morning informing me that John had passed away peacefully in his sleep earlier this morning.

A very sad loss to the model engineering fraternity. 
His engineering skills and methods have most probably touched most people without them actually knowing it.


John


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that.

He will be missed.

--ShopShoe


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 23, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about John. He will be remembered by many for a long time.
RIP.

Pete


----------



## crankshafter (Oct 23, 2017)

RIP
                                                            Sir John


CS


----------



## velocette (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you John for Your help and understanding way that you offered knowledge and advice to many forum members problems always attacking the problem and never the person.
To your family and friends around you "Kia Kaha"  Be Strong

'


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. He will sure be missed.


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 23, 2017)

RIP John - a sad loss for our community.


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 23, 2017)

Just a note to remind people that he won't be forgotten as his great little website is going to remain by being run by his son and other members of the modelling world.

http://www.homeworkshop.club/


John


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 24, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about John .


----------



## Foozer (Oct 24, 2017)

The body corrupts but the message remains - RIP -


----------



## H. K. Barrows (Oct 24, 2017)

Most sincere and gentle thoughts. H.K.Barrows


----------



## minh-thanh (Oct 27, 2017)

Too late to speak : " I'm really sad to hear that " !
RIP JOHN !


----------

